

Berkeley Study: For MBAs, Happiness Isn’t About the Money - MRonney
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/25/berkeley-study-for-mbas-happiness-isnt-about-the-money/

======
rlalwani
Completely agree with this. Most of the entrepreneurs I meet are not driven by
money - money happens to be a by-product.

------
cafard
Their happiness, or the happiness of the people whose compensation they
manage?

